

What domain registrar do hn readers prefer? - SkyMarshal

I have a bunch of domains at Godaddy, but wondering if there are better alternatives.  Looking for any cheaper, less nickle-and-dime you, more reliable registrars.  Are there any registrars people here really love?  Any for hackers, by hackers, of hackers type services?
======
lsc
I've been with joker.com for almost a decade now. they aren't cheaper for
'just the domain' but they offer the usual extra services at no extra charge,
and they generally act like a honest company. As I only have one domain,
another $5 per year doesn't really hurt.

The thing is, last time I checked (a few years back) the raw costs, if you set
yourself up as a registrar of .com names is like $6 per .com name per year
(plus a $5K year fee or something) so asking for a .com for less than $6/year
is not realistic, unless the company is using it as a loss leader to get you
to buy something higher margin.

why do you have a bunch of domains, anyhow?

------
icey
<http://searchyc.com/registrar>

------
midnightmonster
I've been using 1and1.com for some time, since their prices are usually
comparable with GoDaddy and the website is much less obnoxious. (1and1's
advertising is also classier than GoDaddy's, but it's not hard to beat zero.)

I have 30+ domain names: a combination of live projects and names reserved for
ideas and names belonging to clients. The 1and1 domain management interface is
adequate, certainly not anything wonderful.

------
cdr
I just recently moved all my domains from godaddy to gandi.

If you look through past HN threads, I don't think you'll see any registrar
more positively mentioned than gandi. I don't think gandi can be beat on
anything but price (maybe moniker if you really think you need bulk tools or
extra-heavy-duty security).

------
NonEUCitizen
I recently found out about internet.bs and have transferred several domains
over from godaddy (to godaddy's credit, it's surprisingly easy to leave). Very
happy so far with internet.bs.

------
Mankhool
In Canada, Blacksun which I recently migrated ALL of my business to, from the
deaf, dumb and blind Webserve.

------
revorad
namecheap.com

------
rdl
Setting up your own reseller through opensrs.

------
HalcyonMuse
Wouldn't this be better as a poll?

------
yrashk
easydns. not cheaper, though

